# APS-C 11mm f/2 Patent



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/ef-s-11mm-f2-patent/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/ef-s-11mm-f2-patent/"></a></div>
<p> </p>
<p>A patent for a super high performance APS-C lens has been issued. The lens is a 17mm equivalent on a crop camera. It’s said to have super performance.</p>
<ul>
<li>Patent Publication No.	 2011-65138</li>
<li>Published	 2011.3.31</li>
<li>Filled	 2009.8.17</li>
<li>Focal distance f = 11.1mm</li>
<li>Fno = 2.0</li>
<li>Half angle of view 49.7 deg.</li>
<li>Aspherical 3</li>
<li>Image height 13.20mm</li>
</ul>
<p>From Egami</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: EF-S 11mm f/2 Patent*

This will be so cool! Plus, its good to see Canon taking the EF-S range seriously by adding some key primes. My only concern is that it looks like being a big, heavy lens. I sometimes look enviously at the Pentax DX primes and wonder why Canon can't put a similar, compact set of lenses together.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought a full frame Nikon body, plus 1 Nikon prime last week. If Canon continues to make EF-S primes like this I'll keep at least one 40D body around to be able to use them. Now when is the 22mm f2.0 (36mm FF equiv.) coming-out?


----------



## markd61 (Apr 5, 2011)

What is the item labeled "P" in the drawing? If that is glass it sure seems that this sits very close to the sensor.
Would this be in preparation for their APS-C mirrorless?


----------



## Justin (Apr 5, 2011)

Speculation on top of speculation my friend. But possibly...

I'd guess this is a 18 mm prime ef-s mount lens and the translation here would appear to corroborate that:

http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fegami.blog.so-net.ne.jp%2F2011-04-01 



markd61 said:


> What is the item labeled "P" in the drawing? If that is glass it sure seems that this sits very close to the sensor.
> Would this be in preparation for their APS-C mirrorless?


----------



## J. McCabe (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds strange to me. That would be equivalent to 18mm on FF, which is not very popular - AFAIK only Zeiss makes a prime with that focal length.

I would expect Canon to first release more popular focal lengths, e.g. normal (~28mm).


----------



## Andreos (Apr 5, 2011)

The only problem here is this not a 14mm equivalent lens. But 18mm will do; Canon really needs some VERY high quality super-wides for their APS cameras.


----------



## kubelik (Apr 5, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> Sounds strange to me. That would be equivalent to 18mm on FF, which is not very popular - AFAIK only Zeiss makes a prime with that focal length.
> 
> I would expect Canon to first release more popular focal lengths, e.g. normal (~28mm).



18mm is a pretty good focal length; I find 14mm equivalent is hard to find use for as it is TOO wide ... and 28 is pretty boring and well covered by almost every other EF-S lens out there, so I'm glad it's not 28. if this turns out to be a great lens I wouldn't mind going back to APS-C cameras just to use it.


----------



## jnskyliner34 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder how much this beauty will cost. I'll be tempted to sell my 10-22 (and maybe a kidney) for this.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd take this over the 10-22mm. Bravo.


----------



## IWLP (Apr 5, 2011)

Excellent! I think I'd still rather have a 15mm EF-S f/2-ish, but this could work quite nicely. If nothing else, it could be a nice replacement for my 10-22mm, which stays plastered at 10 most often.


----------



## AJ (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if it has a bulbous front element.


----------



## Stuart (Apr 5, 2011)

Very Nice i'm sure, but F2? sure its nice to have but this allows me to reduce the in focus area from 2M to 0.7M wide open. I'm thinking this feature alone will not make it worth the money. 
If its really damm sharp for landscaped at f22 also then maybe its more interesting.


----------



## goodmane (Apr 5, 2011)

Could this be used on a m4/3 competitor for example, incorporating a fixed length lens but using a kind of digital zoom say 4/5 x?


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 5, 2011)

goodmane said:


> Could this be used on a m4/3 competitor for example, incorporating a fixed length lens but using a kind of digital zoom say 4/5 x?



Its a patent, not a product. Canon files thousands of them a year. Only a very few actually become products. 

However, even if there were a adapter, it would not make much sense to mount it to a micro 4/3 camera, there would be no electrical connection, so the aperture would not work. Without control of the aperture, a lens is not going to work out well. It would be, of course, manual focus.


----------



## PHYSICA (Apr 6, 2011)

I thinkâ€¦.. It is a April Foolâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.But if it's true , I'm sure I will sell my 10-22 

BTW, for EF-S Lensesâ€¦.. I wish to have a 15mm TS-E lense for APS-Câ€¦. (daydreamingâ€¦hoho)â€¦..the only TS-E lense which is wide enough is T-SE 17â€¦â€¦ 24 is not so that wide for APS-Câ€¦.


----------



## dougkerr (Apr 6, 2011)

Lens


----------



## PHYSICA (Apr 6, 2011)

dougkerr said:


> Lens



thank you for hitting my typoâ€¦..


----------



## dougkerr (Apr 6, 2011)

This patent is for a projection lens for an LCD-based video projector.

The corresponding US patent application is 2011/0038054.

Thanks to my colleague Hans JÃ¸rgensgaard for making the connection on this (he is my "go-to guy" on Canon patents)..

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## dougkerr (Apr 6, 2011)

PHYSICA said:


> thank you for hitting my typoâ€¦..


_Le crayon rouge ne dort jamais_!

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2011)

dougkerr said:


> This patent is for a projection lens for an LCD-based video projector.



Thanks, Doug!

I guess at least one other person in this thread was on the right track:



markd61 said:


> What is the item labeled "P" in the drawing?



I suppose "P" = projector.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 6, 2011)

dougkerr said:


> This patent is for a projection lens for an LCD-based video projector.
> 
> The corresponding US patent application is 2011/0038054.
> 
> ...


----------



## dnhjr (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool, Now now they just need to a 30/35mm 1.8/2 and I'd be happy.


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 6, 2011)

This does make sense. The "LCD" thing didn't seem right, and I was trying to figure out what "s" was on the left. A marking for a screen makes much more sense than a subject.


----------



## Justin (Apr 7, 2011)

Case closed. Moving along.



neuroanatomist said:


> dougkerr said:
> 
> 
> > This patent is for a projection lens for an LCD-based video projector.
> ...


----------



## goodmane (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, good point. But I wasn't talking about using a 4//3rds adapter, but a competitor to those cameras by Canon. i.e. could a lens built on spec to this patent be destined for a new Canon APS-C compact mount rather than EF-S, for example something like the Fuji X100 but with interchangeable lenses. 



scalesusa said:


> goodmane said:
> 
> 
> > Could this be used on a m4/3 competitor for example, incorporating a fixed length lens but using a kind of digital zoom say 4/5 x?
> ...


----------

